# New 250Rs



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi








Thank You to all the Outbacker on this site that have been so great at sharing their knowledge.
and







Thank You to the creator and administrators of this site for creating such an awesome forum.

Finally, we brought our 2010 250rs home. We are excited but amazed at how much larger it looks in our driveway as compared to the dealership.

Thanks Again

Kelly


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Outback...

We brought our new 210RS home last week and had the same thoughts.... gee, it seems biggger now that it's home... I think it's the overall height and ground clearance of the trailers, and on the lot, they are all side by side so I guess you don't notice it as much...

Enjoy...

Jim


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Great choice!! The 250RS is a vey roomy yet still somewhat small unit that you can put in any campsite! Enjoy it and know that WE all felt the same way you do right now. And now you will be able to share your experiences with peeps who are looking and have questions just like you did!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

No doubt these are much taller trailers than other manufacturers. I can stand on the roof of my 210rs and step over onto the roof of my house. With my Jayco, I could barely see the top of the house. Guess I better watch the clearances at McDonald's drive thrus.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> No doubt these are much taller trailers than other manufacturers. I can stand on the roof of my 210rs and step over onto the roof of my house. With my Jayco, I could barely see the top of the house. Guess I better watch the clearances at McDonald's drive thrus.


Is the roof on the 210RS rated to walk on ? I thought I read somewhere on the Keystone site that it wasn't... It would be great if it is, although you need a good size ladder to get up there


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've walked all over mine, but I'm not a really big guy - I weigh about 180 lbs. My service tech walks on them and he's got 100lbs on me easy. I don't see how you could do things like caulk seams, wash the roof or service the AC without walking on it. You can see where the trusses are under the rubber roof, so I tend to keep my weight on them.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone.

Jim, Congrats on you new 210rs.

ttwildernessguy, I think we could climb on to our roof too. Didn't think about any clearance issue. Oh no! one more thing for me to worry about. I think I will drive my DH crazy on our first adventure.

russlg, Still feeling a little overwhelmed by the size. We're taking the leap from a pop-up to what look like a giant. I'm sure when I get it back among other travel trailers it won't seem so incredibly large. I certainly will be happy to help and share when I gain some knowledge.

Thanks again,

Kelly


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I went from a pop up to the 25RSS which is the same length as yours and it is WAYYY easier to back up the tandem axle Outback than that single axle pop up!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the family, the outback family, happy camping


----------

